# Alexander Mossolov and Tadeusz Baird



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just heard the iron fonderie and i got to have some *mossolov *after that, not is ballet but is most avant garde Stravinsky-ish composition, can find it anywhere it's rare available but expensive like close to a hundred, that kinda expensive for a dude like me.

I was wondering if someone add a copy of this on cd-r since it's unavailable or out of print.i would pay for the cd-r and a comission of 20$.

Same thing go for Tadeusz Baird 3 sympo...
help me out music lover out here pls???

Someone here have both of them, live in canada or usa(quicker), maybe it's not the right place to ask this :tiphat:

But anyway thanks no mather what


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

deprofundis said:


> Same thing go for Tadeusz Baird 3 sympo...


Baird's 3 sympo is on YouTube:






I also know where to find his 2nd in digital format but it pretty much requires exotic language to get and I'm not sending CDs to the ends of the world.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Aramis. A story is being told there. For some reason I am reminded of L'Historie du Soldat - damned if I know why.


----------

